# Gaming Notebook, T21 mit HD5870 x2



## Fraggy360 (21. August 2010)

Moin moin,

bin am überlegen mir ein Gaming Notebook zuholen, was haltet ihr von diesem Notebook?

One Notebook T2100 by: One - ONE Computer Shop


----------



## Spieler22 (21. August 2010)

Mit der Standardausstattung? Oder planst du irgendwelche Veränderungen?
2 Gb ram find ich bissel dürftig wenn man schon 2 GB Vram hat !


----------



## Fraggy360 (21. August 2010)

ich plane, mir den mit 4GB ram zuholen
und einer 320GB HDD mit 7.200rpm


----------



## Spieler22 (21. August 2010)

Also wenn es unbedingt ein Notebook sein muss dann ist dieses fürs zocken sicherlich relativ gut. Mobil ist das Teil sicherlich auch nur teilweise, es wiegt schliesslich über 5 Kg! Auch der Akku wird ziemlich schnell schlapp machen. 
Für diesen Preis kriegt man auch schon ein richtig hammer Desktop PC


----------



## Fraggy360 (21. August 2010)

das mit dem Gewicht stört mich nicht, und ich bin bei der Bundeswehr, deswegen ein Laptop 
und das mit dem Akku, naja der wir eh die meiste zeit am Netzteil hängen.
und ja der Preis hat es echt in sich, aber dafür sollte ich erstmal die nächsten 2 Jahre ausgesorgt haben, oder nicht?


----------



## Spieler22 (21. August 2010)

Also bei Laptops würde ich mich nicht soo weit aus Fenster lehnen! Speziel wenn jetzt die 4Kern optimierten Spiele mehr kommen. Der Grundtakt des i7 bei allen aktiven Kernen beträgt nur 1,73 GHZ! Ob das dann reicht ist fraglich. Mit Turbo sind ordentliche 2,8 GHZ drin aber bei max. 2 aktiven Kernen. 
So viel Geld für 2 Jahre wäre mir zu viel :p
Die beiden Grafikkarten sollten locker 2 Jahre halten, selbst wenn es blos die mobilen Versionen sind. Man kann ja etwas die Details runter drehen !


----------



## Fraggy360 (21. August 2010)

hmmm, also das mit der CPU is mir neu, ich dachte alle 4 Kerne gehn auf 2.93GHz hoch...
bisz du dir da sicher? Oo


----------



## Spieler22 (21. August 2010)

2,93 GHZ erreicht er definitiv nur wenn 1 Kern im Turbomodus ist! (Geht da glaub ich um die Hitze) Am Besten du googelst mal nach der CPU. Bin mir ziemlich sicher 
Ich bin jetzt auch ma weg, einen trinken gehen^^ guck heute nacht hier sicher nochmal rein 
bis dahin 
MfG Spieler22


----------



## Fraggy360 (21. August 2010)

hab mich grad schon ein bissl schlau gemacht
und du hast recht, nur einer taktet sich so hoch 

aber dennoch soll er völlig zum zogn ausreichen und zukunftssicher sein


wünsch dir viel spass, und trink nicht zu viel :p


----------



## Spieler22 (21. August 2010)

Es ist halt der beste Notebook Prozessor, mal abgesehen von den extrem ueberteuerten und nur leicht hoeher getakteten Modellen!?
Also der wird schon ne Zeit reichen


----------



## Cinnayum (21. August 2010)

Crossfire im Laptop braucht man nicht wirklich. Das wird sehr laut.

Mit der mittleren i7 CPU machst du nix verkehrt. 840QM.

5,6 Kg ist ein Monster.
Dazu kommt noch das Netzteil, ne Maus, die Tasche, evtl. ext. Festplatte.

Das willst du nicht mit dir herumtragen. Auch nicht manchmal.

Da ich mein Laptop auch 2007 bei One gekauft habe:

erstens: Garantieerweiterung auf 3 Jahre mitkaufen. Es WIRD etwas kaputtgehen.
zweitens: KEINE vorkasse leisten. Nachnahme oder Rechnung (falls die das überhaupt anbieten).
Die ziehen die Lieferzeiten bis ewig in die Länge. (Bei mir 8 Wochen und ich hatte einen festen Flugtermin nach Afg...)
drittens: dort KEIN Zubehör kaufen. Das ist alles Billigramsch und überteuert. Mein Laptop ist in DEREN Tasche beim ersten Mal tragen heruntergefallen, weil das Metallding gerissen ist, wo die Riemenschlaufe durchgeht.

Treibersupport ist gammlig. Da musst du die Referenztreiber der Hersteller bemühen. Mit etwas Sucherei geht das aber ganz gut.

P/L bei dem Laden ist aber insgesamt gut.
Evtl. muss man sich halt mal wehren.

Würde ich wieder dort kaufen. Jein.
Auf jeden Fall GRÜNDLICH informieren, von welchem Hersteller das Barebone ist, und wer dir nach Ablauf der Garantie die Kiste repariert. Meins musste zu MSI nach Polen. War abenteuerlich.

Bei einem 820QM, 4GB RAM, Win 7 Pro oder Ulti, HD5870 so bis 1200-1300 könnte man dennoch zuschlagen.

Oder wenn du dir basteln zutraust, nimm den kleinen 740QM und kauf den großen 840QM bei Ebay. Der ist günstiger als der Aufpreis.


----------



## Fraggy360 (22. August 2010)

@Cinnayum

erstmal vielen vielen dank für deine umfassende Antwort!

Zum Thema Bestellung bei one.de
hab mich da nochmal schlau gemacht...und one.de hat echt nur schlechte Bewertungen bekommen...
P/L ist zwar Top, aber der service/support sind schlecht, und außerdem soll die hardware relativ schnell kapput gehn...

ich werd mein laptop wohl woanders bestellen müssen


----------



## Fraggy360 (22. August 2010)

Kann einer was zum online shop  Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de  sagen?

denn dort würde das Notebook mit der selben Austattung 1900€ kosten
also über 200€ mehr als bei one Oo
ider der shop um so viel besser?


----------



## Wendigo (22. August 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich es nicht überlesen hab.
Brauchst du den Laptop um auf der Stube spielen zu können?


----------



## Fraggy360 (22. August 2010)

Nicht nur für die Stube...
sondern auch für zuhause, da ich meinen Deskop-PC verkaufen werde.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2010)

und warum willst Du auf ein Notebook umsteigen, wenn es für zu Hause ist? ^^  Ein PC für 800-900€ wäre stärker als dieses 1600€-Notebook von one.


----------



## Spieler22 (22. August 2010)

Nen Rechner mit in die Kaserne schleppen wäre vllt nicht optimal !


----------

